# Temp Work Visa vs PR



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I am in discussion for relocation within my organization to NZ. What could be the fastest route. I'd imagine NZ Temp Employer Sponsored VISA. 

However, when I searched NZ immi site, I discovered my occupation is in LTSSL also its is ICT ANZSCO listed, so I guess I can score as high as 220 (not sure is it correct, breakdown given below) with some bonus points for Future Growth and also for Absolute shortage list Occupation.

Btw, I have my Oz PR 189 also in progress. Already have CO and Med had been referred. Does it make sense to wait for Oz PR (that also enables working in Nz) or apply Nz PR with 150~220 score from scratch.

Look forward to expert member comments. :confused2:



*********************************************
*Point for Nz EOI*
1. Offer (>55k): 50
2. Occupation Future Growth List (LTSSL): 10
3. Occupation in Absolute Growth list (ICT-ANZCSO?): 10
4. Overseas Experience (8+ years): 25
5. Bonus for Future Growth (>6 yr): 15
6. Bonus for Absolute Shortage list (>6 yr): 15
7. Age band (30-39): 25
==============================
Total without Qualification assessed = 150

If NZQA (really required if Qualification point not claimed? If I have Engineers Australia Assessment - can this be reused for NZ, i dont want more time wasted here) 

8. L7/8 BE in ECE: 50
9. Telecom Engineer is in Absolute Shortage Qualification list might give few more points, but I guess i could live without those.


----------

